# MTH UP Challenger question



## Vindy (May 16, 2010)

This has been driving me crazy for awhile now. I just got my backyard set up back up and running after a 5 year shutdown due to work and other things. BUT the problem is all the Loco's I want now are not being produced anymore hehe. Bad luck I guess. Been looking to get my hands on a MTH Daylight or Challenger. Today my question is about the challenger. I'm trying to find a Union Pacific Challenger, now I have seen a few around on Ebay, but they are always those all gray challengers. The one I am really in love with is black with the gray noise. But I cannot even find this one in old catalogs or anything.. I can't find any information on it. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find more information on this paint job.

Here are some pictures to show you what I mean.

This is the gray UP challenger that I always see and is listed in the catalog 






This is the black / gray noise paint that I like, But do not see listed in any catalog.

 



anyone have any information on this?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those come up once in awhile as well, on Evil Bay, you just have to continually watch for them. Get yourself a Triplex, truly amazing engine, and as I understand, is one of the better ones now being offered!! Believe there was one of those offered by a seller in the last couple of weeks. Regal 

Vindy, unlock your email, I know where there might be one for sale!! Or get ahold of Me through this email. I have someone and a phone number who had one for sale here a couple three weeks ago, brand new!!


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anybody produced a Union Pacific FEF in G Gauge? I have a Lionel Legacy O Gauge version and love it.


----------



## Vindy (May 16, 2010)

I sent you a message Blue, let me know if you receive it. Thanks!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep got it and replied to you!! Regal


----------



## Vindy (May 16, 2010)

Yup got your message. Thanks! Ya I don't think anyone makes that UP 844. I wish someone would come out with one, it is an awesome looking engine!


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

You are right! I saw the UP 844 twice in April when it stopped for fuel in Kansas City. 
Gross Bahn Bob


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Vindy on 16 May 2010 02:49 PM 
This has been driving me crazy for awhile now. I just got my backyard set up back up and running after a 5 year shutdown due to work and other things. BUT the problem is all the Loco's I want now are not being produced anymore hehe. Bad luck I guess. Been looking to get my hands on a MTH Daylight or Challenger. Today my question is about the challenger. I'm trying to find a Union Pacific Challenger, now I have seen a few around on Ebay, but they are always those all gray challengers. The one I am really in love with is black with the gray noise. But I cannot even find this one in old catalogs or anything.. I can't find any information on it. I'm hoping someone on here will be able to help me find more information on this paint job.

Here are some pictures to show you what I mean.

This is the gray UP challenger that I always see and is listed in the catalog 






This is the black / gray noise paint that I like, But do not see listed in any catalog.
It is the Clinchfield .
 



anyone have any information on this? 


I am a member of our train club here in Houston. We may have the Challenger available that you are looking for. A Club member passed away a nd left one to our Club. It has never been run and if you are interested you can respond to this post.
Art


----------

